# 7 days and kayaker still missing



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

to many pieces to all be missing.

kayak-er
the kayak
life jacket
paddle
dog
other items that would float

Is kayak-er still afloat---did he have a cell phone on him? If he did he would have called for help. I do not believe he is a float.

Did he fall out of kayak? Kayak-er is a good swimmer and was said to always wear his life jacket. Did he have a stroke, heart attack, pass out or a seizure? If so some of the items listed above would have been found by now.

Was he run over by a barge? If so some of the items listed above would have been found by now.

Could another boater have run him over? If so could this be like a hit and run? Boater scared (drinking maybe) finds kayak-er dead. Picks up body and kayak and takes with him/her and disposes of the body and kayak. None of the items above will be found. 

Could Kayak-er have just wanted to disappear. If so None of the items above will be found. 

What do you think?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very strange occurrence for sure and regardless of what happened, I feel terrible for the family


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

With all do respect Wes, some of those theories are a little far fetched. 

The kayaker left at 2pm. High tide that day was at 1pm and dumping out about as fast as it could. To top that, it blew 15-20mph out of the north that night. 

I honestly believe he was blown out into the gulf a pretty far distance. No matter what shape you're in, you can't paddle against that tide and that wind. You eventually tire, and are at the mercy of the wind. Get pushed even further offshore, where it's rough. Probably 3-4 feet 10 miles offshore. He gets dumped, kayak fills with water and now has a neutral buoyancy. Now the current is more of factor than the wind on where everything drifts to. Between 70° water temp, mid 50° air temp and the wind howling, he probably didn't survive the night if he did go in the water. 

This is just my theory.

It's a very sad situation, but it goes to show that it can happen to anybody. Always kayak with a buddy. The gulf is merciless.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Well? With all the experience on here, where might the currents move these items, the child thrown off Dauphin Island bridge years ago was found a month later over one hundred miles away on Miss.coast. Which way do the coastal currents flow?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea Raptor said:


> Well? With all the experience on here, where might the currents move these items, the child thrown off Dauphin Island bridge years ago was found a month later over one hundred miles away on Miss.coast. Which way do the coastal currents flow?


Generally speaking east to west, but coastal currents vary depending on wind. 

Stuff floats around for years out in the gulf without ever washing up. Chances are if the kayak does ever come ashore, it'll be somewhere that has no idea that a kayaker went missing, unfortunately.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> With all do respect Wes, some of those theories are a little far fetched.
> 
> The kayaker left at 2pm. High tide that day was at 1pm and dumping out about as fast as it could. To top that, it blew 15-20mph out of the north that night.
> 
> ...


I think if it was this black and white, he would have been found. There are(were) to many people looking to not find a single item.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> I think if it was this black and white, he would have been found. There are(were) to many people looking to not find a single item.


With the kayak being just under water, unless you're in a tower, it'd be very hard to see unless you run it over. Search efforts were concentrated in the bay and within a mile or 2 of the beach the first day... and the north wind continued to blow.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

CaptWes makes a good point. If he did have a cell phone and he did get to tired to paddle against the wind/current, why didn't he at that point call for help? 

I don't think he would have waited until he was out of cell range to make that call.

I personally think the dog jumped out and dumped the kayak. Dire situation at that point. Especially if you are out of swimming range of shore. Very sad


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am hoping a boat load of beautiful vacationing women came along, scooped this good looking guy up, and he is having such a great time, he lost track of time.*

*Hoping and Praying for the BEST!!!!!!*


----------



## jwabnitz (Mar 25, 2013)

lets not guess on wether or how he died, but rather, lets pray for a safe return home.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

This is sad but it's very similar to what happened to the diver at vortex that disappeared and no gear or a body was ever found..... Hopefully all is well and I feel terrible for the family no matter the outcome.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The only thing I know for sure he is either Dead or Alive. In either case time will tell.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know the kid from high school and I can say for sure that he would not use this just to go missing. As far as the whole situation goes I feel it is very grim right now due to the 2 bodies that have already washed up outside of sherman cove in the same general area that Joe went missing 2 days previously. Prayers to the Kane Family.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

From what I understand he was also an eagle scout so that would make him familiar with most situations he would encounter I would think.... I pray for a safe return....


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

We strap evrrything to the yak so we dont lose it. He would have known that. Thats a strong area to get pulled out in, Ive almost got in big trouble out there before as well. It would be tough to find a guy and his gear all floating just subsurface strapped to a kayak. Not to mention the shark situation if he fell in. Sad news all in all. Hope for the unbelievable


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

John B. said:


> With all do respect Wes, some of those theories are a little far fetched.
> 
> The kayaker left at 2pm. High tide that day was at 1pm and dumping out about as fast as it could. To top that, it blew 15-20mph out of the north that night.
> 
> ...


We left Pensacola Tuesday night at midnight headed SW for rigs. Winds were calm but later that day (WED) wind did blow 15-20kts from NE. I'm a former beach lifeguard, flight paramedic, firefighter and agree that you would be amazed how far someone could be "blown out" to sea. Prayers with the family. ALSO, has anyone noticed that the type of kayak shown once flooded with water would sink. Am I right on this one? Also no matter how good a swimmer a dog would be he/she would not be able to overcome the current. Prayers to the family.
Tony


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, fishin at johnsons now, by the H crossing, ran my shark bait out and found a size 9 black faded glory water shoe floating. Stiff south wind blowing now Im sure its just coincidence but anyone know what he was wearing. Keep an eye out, wind is right to push him back in


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I pray for a safe return, but any dog in a sit-in kayak is a recipe for disaster. As said, it would of been very easy to tip over with a dog in the sit-in and it would of filled with water with no way of getting it buoyant again.

With all due respect to those saying he knew what he was doing, stuff happens. I have done a lot of dumb things even recently and I would consider myself pretty experienced with the ocean, but bringing a dog on a sit-in kayak in water over waste deep is a very unintelligent move. I have no idea what happened, but we all make mistakes and sometimes those mistakes are hard to recover from.

I'm not that familiar with the Pensacola pass boat traffic, but I am very suprised that a kayaker of any kind in trouble could float threw it and not be seen. But again, accidents and disasters happen.

I'm pretty disappointed in authorities of not getting out to the public faster what kind of kayak he was in. I realize they said yellow early on, but everyone assumed sit-on and I feel would of been looking more closely for a sit-in.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> Hey guys, fishin at johnsons now, by the H crossing, ran my shark bait out and found a size 9 black faded glory water shoe floating. Stiff south wind blowing now Im sure its just coincidence but anyone know what he was wearing. Keep an eye out, wind is right to push him back in


Call the sheriffs ofice and report it.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

• 6 Ft Kayak Riptide Brand
• Black and Silver Pelican Brand Paddle
• Black close rimmed sunglasses
• Columbia hat broad rim hat, olive green color
• Size 9 Male brown flip flop (possibly Guy Harvey)
• Dark Red Life Vest
• Blue and Yellow Dog Collar
• Black Dog Leash
• Camo dry bag (approximately the size of a notebook)

This is a list of what he was wearing and what he had on him.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yeh now I remember seeing that doh....


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

The list was not 100% though. I would still report what you found and leave it up the the sheriffs dept to find out if it was or wasn't that of the missing yakker.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would say report it also. Pretty good chance that the type of shoe he was wearing that day could be wrong.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting Wes. We are all following this story with fingers crossed. We've all been in the pass when it gets hairy, and lord knows it comes up fast and then we're stuck.
Thanks for your insight Cornflake, since you knew him and certainly know NAS area waters well.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Currents been out of the west since he went missing, south east actually for the first couple days and pushing hard. The falling tide in the pass can only push you so far then the wind and offshore current will decide where you go. 

I am shocked nothing has been found yet.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This is on Craigs List*



*Yellow kayak found - selling - $200 (Pensacola, Florida) *

6 foot yellow kayak found near Pensacola bay, seems in pretty great condition, am selling for decent price, not sure who it could belong to but seems abandoned. 


http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3818787247.html

I hope it is not a sick joke.


----------



## nate025 (May 22, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *This is on Craigs List*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either a sick joke or a significant lead to finding Joseph. I'm hoping for the latter!


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Has the craig's list add been reported to the sheriff's dept?


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

I reported this thread to my neighbor - he's a sheriff and will talk to the people who need to know about it.


----------



## GIG (Feb 6, 2009)

*Joe Kane*

God bless Joe and his family.
While I do not know Joe personally I know this family and they are the finest folks. From what I know these are facts. Joe is an Eagle Scout and certified life guard. As a former scout myself I respect what that means. Today we heard about the kayak on Craigs list and since it is new news I hope that it will give us answers. Joe was to call his Dad at 5:00pm to check in the day he went missing, he did so from his truck where his phone was found, this was verified but no one answered and Joe did not leave a message. So why would he go back out after letting his Dad know that he was safe? Some in the family have suggested that the two drowned females found nearby could be related to Joe's disappearance as it is his personality to help others. 
Please keep up the prayers. 




















j


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

The craigslist posting is definitely a sick joke, horrible because I'm sure the family is hoping it is a real lead.


----------



## clarkd42 (May 22, 2013)

The investigators are aware of the ad. No info on the legitimacy behind it yet. Not sure if I want it to be a joke or real yet.

As far as I know, Joe was last seen caught in a current in the pass and drifting out to the bay last Monday afternoon, still with his dog. However, friends of mine had mapped out the currents of that day and predicted that he actually could have been drifting towards LA near some isolated islands that may/may not have been searched yet. *Would any of you boaters be concerned/call for help if you saw a kayaker caught in a current and drifting out to big water? *This question has been on my mind.

I have not had anyone confirm that he was in fact wearing his life jacket that day...that would be best heard from the gentleman that was known to last see him and who has probably talked to the investigators by now. As for his cell phone, it is possible he left it in his car/dropped it/never had it on him. No word on that bit either.

Question to you experienced boaters (as I have not been in FL for years now): Had Joe not been wearing his life jacket and did drown, would the body not float after a week? Internet research says approx. 4 days before the body will surface. Surely his paddle, shoes, and hat would float though. Nothing except possibly the boat have been found. I am aware of the presence of sharks and alligators and whatnot (someone suggested that a 10 foot alligator in Lake Frederick could have been involved), but I do not THINK they would go after something not actively moving in the water. But I am certainly no expert.

Yes, Joe is an Eagle Scout. This would give him a better chance than most, but obviously there's not too much you can do when the tide is in control. 

As an old friend of his, I thank all of you who are out there looking for him/his belongings and praying for his safe return. There is supposed to be an update featured in tomorrow's PNJ as well. If you find anything floating around, even if it is not in the list of items thought to have been with him, please let the police know. You never know.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

GIG said:


> God bless Joe and his family.
> While I do not know Joe personally I know this family and they are the finest folks. From what I know these are facts. Joe is an Eagle Scout and certified life guard. As a former scout myself I respect what that means. Today we heard about the kayak on Craigs list and since it is new news I hope that it will give us answers. Joe was to call his Dad at 5:00pm to check in the day he went missing, he did so from his truck where his phone was found, this was verified but no one answered and Joe did not leave a message. So why would he go back out after letting his Dad know that he was safe? Some in the family have suggested that the two drowned females found nearby could be related to Joe's disappearance as it is his personality to help others.
> Please keep up the prayers.
> 
> ...


So he did try to check in from his truck at 5? I thought that he hadn't been heard from. Did I just miss this tidbit? If he did call from his truck at 5 something isn't adding up.


----------



## clarkd42 (May 22, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> So he did try to check in from his truck at 5? I thought that he hadn't been heard from. Did I just miss this tidbit? If he did call from his truck at 5 something isn't adding up.



I have not heard anything about him ever making contact with his family that day. As far as I know, he was reported missing because he did NOT make his schedule call to his father. I am unsure of what time he was seen caught in that current.

I should note that my information comes from speaking with the teachers and families that Joe and I grew up with as well as the news online...so I don't know too much more than anyone else here. I have not spoken personally with his family.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Escambia sheriffs office just released his kayak was found in Okaloosa


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sad news.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A kayak that may belong to a kayaker who has been missing for more than a week was found today, according to a news release from the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office.

The kayak washed up on the shoreline of Eglin Air Force Base property on Okaloosa Island at about noon today, according to the release.


The kayak matches the description of the 6-foot yellow kayak that 21-year-old Joe Kane was in when he left near Sherman Cove on the south side of Pensacola Naval Air Station the afternoon of May 13, according to the release. 


Danielle Davis, a family friend who has been helping with the search efforts, said that they will begin focusing searches toward the east of the Gulf. 


“We really strongly encourage anybody who’s going to look for Joe to go east of Johnson Beach all the way to Sandestin,” Davis said. “We need to find Joe. We found his kayak, now we need to find Joe.”


Family members and Sheriff’s Office investigators are still looking for the following items that were in Kane’s possession: a black and silver Pelican brand kayak paddle, a camouflage dry bag, a dark red life jacket, size 9 brown flip flops and an olive green Columbia brand broad rim hat. 


Anyone who finds any of these items should contact the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hopefully the kayak found washed up on okaloosa island will lead them to Joe.
:-(


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

clarkd42 said:


> I have not heard anything about him ever making contact with his family that day. As far as I know, he was reported missing because he did NOT make his schedule call to his father. I am unsure of what time he was seen caught in that current.
> 
> I should note that my information comes from speaking with the teachers and families that Joe and I grew up with as well as the news online...so I don't know too much more than anyone else here. I have not spoken personally with his family.


 I think it was in a statement that was in the paper, that Verizon had PING'D a Failed call from the location of his truck around 5pm the day he went missing..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kayak Found on Okaloosa Island

Pensacola, Fla. – At approximately noon today, Escambia Sheriff’s Investigators received word that a yellow kayak fitting the description of the one in which James Joseph Kane, III, was last seen in, had been located. According to investigators, the kayak was found on the shoreline on Eglin AFB property on Okaloosa Island. Investigators are still seeking other items which may have been in Kane’s possession at the time of his disappearance on May 13, 2013. Those items include: a black and silver Pelican brand kayak paddle, a camouflage “dry bag”, a dark red ski-vest style life jacket and an olive green Columbia brand broad rim hat. Anyone who happens to find any of these items should immediately contact the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office at 436-9620. 

No further information will be released at this time. More details will be released as they become available.


----------

